# Question about yellow labs



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

electric yellow or whatever you wanna call them.

My buddy has a tank almost like mine. 120 gallon, lots of rocks and caves, more then adequate filtration etc etc.

He has a flourite/gravel mix with some live plants "4 i think"

His tank is a community tank per se, he would like to add a yellow lab and perhaps a blue ram as he is reading that they are the most non agressive.

I know that you should generally have a specific chichlid only tank but he doesent have that option.

In his tank he has.

2 blood parrots
1 big bala shark "about 5 inches long"
1 small bala shark "bout 2 inches"
3 red flame platys
2 sunburst swordtails
2 platinum gouramis
2 fruitloop tetras
1 catfish which i cannot remember the name
2 plecos

the parrots leave everyone alone and are quite docile. The tank gets along great.

would it be a smart move for him to introduce a yellow lab and or a blue ram?
and how agressive are these fish really? i would like to know as i am setting up a 40 gallon african chichlid tank myself.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the lab will not do any favors for:
3 red flame platys
2 sunburst swordtails
2 platinum gouramis
2 fruitloop tetras


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

All the yellow lab that I have were aggressive. They stood head to head with tropheus and demasoni. The last one actually bully tiger barbs. But then again I pick the brightest yellow, probably male dominant, you can try to pick a pale one. keep in mind, they definately pick on each other, so buy 1 or 6+!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

pale won't make a difference in aggression AFAICT


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You should always keep group fish in big groups. IMO that goes for all grouping/schooling fish-- tetras, corys, loaches. More is always better if you have the space. Tetras don't behave properly unless you have 10-15 of them. You'll never get the proper behaviour. The same goes for Corys and loaches who like to move in a big pack. Not that they will die or be miserable otherwise but certainly not as content as they could be. Yellow Labs shouldn't really be kept in less than a group of five. Even that's a little skimpy. I like to keep 7+ ideally 9 or 10. 

Not that it'll die but your tank is not really ideal.


----------

